# A6000 vs OMD-EM10 MKii



## ecphoto (Dec 13, 2019)

Any thoughts on these two, A6000 vs OMD-EM10 MKii? I'm guessing they are similarly capable and prices are virtually the same.
Better or worse, what's good what's bad?

I already bought the EM10 mkii and have had it for a few months. I really like it, but before I buy more glass and accessories I'm wondering if the A6000 would be a better choice.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Dec 13, 2019)

Since you already have the Olympus, what does the Sony have that the Oly doesn't already? What's the feature of the Sony that's making you doubt your purchase, especially after several months of using the Oly?

If you go the a6000 route, what kind of $ loss are you expecting from the Oly?

What kinds of lenses do you want? How do they compare between Sony and Olympus? Price? Quality? Size?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2019)

I owned the a6000 for a couple of years and liked it, but it had some drawbacks.  I'd look at one of the newer models if your serious about it for improved AF.  My biggest gripe was focusing with it -- the newer models are improved, especially ones with touchscreen to change the focus point.

A6000 has the better sensor hands down.  Very impressive in fact, but obviously since it's Sony.

EM10 body is cheap as hell right, and so are the lenses.

EM10 feels great in the hands and has the controls a shooter would be used to.

The resolution on the LCD and EVF of the EM10 are very low resolution compared to everything new on the market, but when I was handling it, it seems pretty snappy for focus.

A6000 opens you up to a lot of different lenses with various adapters and the E-mount is very popular now.

Another consideration would be the Z50 -- a bit more money, but handling it is great, and opens you up to the F-mount lenses via adapter that's free with it.


----------



## waday (Dec 13, 2019)

Braineack said:


> opens you up to a lot of different lenses with various adapters


Same as Olympus...


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2019)

i know little about Olympus, with full AF and metering?


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 13, 2019)

waday said:


> Since you already have the Olympus, what does the Sony have that the Oly doesn't already? What's the feature of the Sony that's making you doubt your purchase, especially after several months of using the Oly?
> 
> If you go the a6000 route, what kind of $ loss are you expecting from the Oly?
> 
> What kinds of lenses do you want? How do they compare between Sony and Olympus? Price? Quality? Size?


I got it on sale for $399 so it wouldn't be much of a loss if I did sell it. 
Honestly the only feature my oly lacks is a mic input which isn't a big deal really.

What made me start doubting it was two of my coworkers shoot Sony mirrorless and they were telling me how amazing Sony is. I was just hoping to get feedback on both to settle my doubts.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 13, 2019)

waday said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > opens you up to a lot of different lenses with various adapters
> ...


What adapter options do I have with the oly?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Dec 13, 2019)

ecphoto said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Since you already have the Olympus, what does the Sony have that the Oly doesn't already? What's the feature of the Sony that's making you doubt your purchase, especially after several months of using the Oly?
> ...


Well, braineak is a Sony fan, and I have Olympus. You've seen both of our feedback. LOL


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2019)

The newer Sony stuff is crazy impressive.   If you're looking for video, you may wanna check out the G7X III -- it's pretty popular for vloggers.


----------



## waday (Dec 13, 2019)

ecphoto said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Take a gander here: Adapted Lens Sample Image Showcase

There's a wide variety of lenses available, as you can see...


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 13, 2019)

waday said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


Thanks a lot man, I'll read up on it. I'll keep my oly, the a6000 doesn't have touchscreen. I've used the touch to focus and take pictures a bunch of times already.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Dec 13, 2019)

ecphoto said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > ecphoto said:
> ...


It's up to you. It all depends on what you use your images for and why. Braineack brings up a lot of good points, but if you're having an episode of "those people have Sony, maybe I should have Sony, too", I'd think twice about the reason for wanting to change. If you do have valid reasons for wanting to switch, don't ignore those either, LOL.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 24, 2019)

Just an update for you guys. I've purchase two new lenses and wireless speed lite. I've been using my Olympus non stop. I really like it and I'm invested in their system.

Thanks for the feedback

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

